# كهرباء ومياه مجانا



## saqr841 (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني
ممكن اقدم لحضراتكم فكرتي وتفيدوني اذا كان ممكن تطبق ام لا 

فكرتي في الفيديو ده https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99BVPmfYZQM&feature=g-upl&context=G2741065AUAAAAAAABAA


----------



## tigerpal (15 يناير 2012)

الفكرة من ناحية المبدأ رائعة .. ننتظر رأي العلم .. خبراء وعمالقة هذا الصرح العظيم
يناقشوا الفكرة بطريقة علمية دقيقة وأرقام توضح جدوى الفكرة 
ولكن هذا لا يمنع مطلقا أن إبدي إعجابي وأتقدم بشكري لك أخي
موفق دائما .. وننظر منك كل ما هو جديد


----------



## jomma (15 يناير 2012)

فهمت من الفيديو انك تريد عمل شلال صناعي، لا يبدوا ان العملية اقتصادية، فاستخلاص الماء من الهواء الجوي *بكميات كبيرة جدا *يحتاج الى كمية كبيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية.


----------



## محمد.المصري (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة

جزاك الله كل خير على عرض فكرتك في هذا الملتقى


تابع معنا البينات بالتفصيل

اولا : الطاقة الازمة لتكثيف الماء
ممكن نحسبها نظريا و لكن نأخذ مولد حقيقي افضل لتسهيل الحساب فقط

و ليكون من المصدر هنا


* 
[FONT=&quot]مولد الماء من الجو[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الموديل[/FONT]​ AWG-30B​ [FONT=&quot]الجهد الكهربائي[/FONT]​ A.C. 220V / 110V​ [FONT=&quot]التردد[/FONT]​ 50Hz/60Hz​ [FONT=&quot]مجموع القدرة الكهربائية[/FONT]​ 500W​ [FONT=&quot]التيار الكلي[/FONT]​ 4.6-4.8A​ [FONT=&quot]قوة التبريد[/FONT]​ 400W​ [FONT=&quot]درجة حرارة الماء البارد[/FONT]​ 4-10’C​  [FONT=&quot]نمط التبريد[/FONT]​  R22/R407c /R134a​ Extra USD30 for R407c​ [FONT=&quot]الطاقة الإنتاجية[/FONT]​ 32L/Day​ ([FONT=&quot]درجة الحرارة[/FONT]30 , [FONT=&quot]نسبة الرطوبة[/FONT] 80%)​ 
[FONT=&quot]سعة التخزين[/FONT]​ 16L​ [FONT=&quot]معدل درجة الحرارة[/FONT]​ 15’C-40’C​ [FONT=&quot]معدل الرطوبة[/FONT]​ 35%-95%​ [FONT=&quot]مستوى الضجيج[/FONT]​ <60DB​ [FONT=&quot]الحجم [/FONT] ([FONT=&quot]سم[/FONT])​ 40*40*112​ [FONT=&quot]الوزن الصافي[/FONT]​ 48Kg​ MOQ​ 50 pcs​  CTN Load Qty​  20ft: 128pcs​ 40ft: 269pcs​ *









نستهلك 400 واط لتكثيف الماء

اي في اليوم 400*24 واط ساعة تقريبا 10 كيلو واط ساعة


ثانيا كمية الماء الناتجة
يعطي المولد على المتوسط 32 لتر ماء في اليوم اي 32 كيلو جرام ماء


ثالثا الطاقة الناتجة عن ارتفاع 250 متر
نفرض تقريبا عجلة الجاذبية 10 م/ث2
فتكون الطاقة الناتجة
250 * 10 * 32 = 80 كيلو جول
اي تقريبا 22 واط ساعة

اي ان الطاقة الداخلة اكبر من الطاقة الناتجة 450 مرة تقريبا :10:

و لكن تكلفة سعر لتر الماء على اعتبار ان سعر الكهرباء للكيلو وات ساعة 0.1 جنية
تساوي (0.1*10)\32 = 0.03 جنية لكل لتر
اي 30 جنية للمتر مكعب ماء :10:
عندنا في مصر سعر المتر مكعب ب 0.3 جنية 
اي ان سعر الماء بهذه الطريقة اكبر من سعر الماء العادي 100 مرة


و اخيرا ثمن الجهاز 1000 دولار اي تقريبا 6000 جنية
من وجهة نظري اشتري بهم مياه معدنية تكفيني سنتان على الاقل


طبعا هذا بالنسبة الي عندي كهرباء و مياه متوفرة

و لكن بعض الاماكن لا تحتوي على الماء حتي الكافي للشرب فتحتاج الى هذه المولدات جدا


هناك مولد آخر ينتج كمية اكبر من المولد السابق ينتج 2000 لتر في اليوم بطاقة 45 كيلو واط يمكنك أختبار امكانية تطبيقه هنا




أرجو ان تكون أخي احمد صقر استفدت من هذا الشرح 

و بالتوفيق أخي باذن الله


----------



## saqr841 (16 يناير 2012)

tigerpal قال:


> الفكرة من ناحية المبدأ رائعة .. ننتظر رأي العلم .. خبراء وعمالقة هذا الصرح العظيم
> يناقشوا الفكرة بطريقة علمية دقيقة وأرقام توضح جدوى الفكرة
> ولكن هذا لا يمنع مطلقا أن إبدي إعجابي وأتقدم بشكري لك أخي
> موفق دائما .. وننظر منك كل ما هو جديد


 
اشكرك يا اخي ويسعدني تكون اول شخص يرد علي موضوعي


----------



## saqr841 (16 يناير 2012)

jomma قال:


> فهمت من الفيديو انك تريد عمل شلال صناعي، لا يبدوا ان العملية اقتصادية، فاستخلاص الماء من الهواء الجوي *بكميات كبيرة جدا *يحتاج الى كمية كبيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية.


 


محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير على عرض فكرتك في هذا الملتقى
> 
> ...


 
اشكركم علي المشاركة 
انا عرضت فكرتي هنا عشان اعرف اذا كان ممكن تطبق ام لا

بس بخصوص التكلفة انا كنت وجدت في موقع ان التكلفة مرتفعة بسبب ان الجهاز ده بيفلتلر الماء عشان يبقي صالح للشرب لكن لو عملنا جهاز يحصل علي الماء فقك بدون تعقيم او فلترة فاستهلاك الكهرباء هيقل بنسبة كبيرة جدا 
لكن للاسف انا مش عارف اوصل للموقع ده تاني:61: وشكرا ليكم مرة تانية


----------



## محمد.المصري (16 يناير 2012)

saqr841 قال:


> اشكركم علي المشاركة
> انا عرضت فكرتي هنا عشان اعرف اذا كان ممكن تطبق ام لا
> 
> بس بخصوص التكلفة انا كنت وجدت في موقع ان التكلفة مرتفعة بسبب ان الجهاز ده بيفلتلر الماء عشان يبقي صالح للشرب لكن لو عملنا جهاز يحصل علي الماء فقك بدون تعقيم او فلترة فاستهلاك الكهرباء هيقل بنسبة كبيرة جدا
> لكن للاسف انا مش عارف اوصل للموقع ده تاني:61: وشكرا ليكم مرة تانية



جزاك الله كل خير أخي احمد لثقتك بالملتقى

اما بالنسبة لو عملنا جهاز يحصل علي الماء فقط بدون تعقيم او فلترة هذا ما تم حسابه
ففي المولد الذي ذكرته يكون استهلاك التبريد 400 واط اما استهلاك الفلترة و التعقيم هو 100 واط
فيكون المجموع الكلي للاستهلاك 500 واط

و بالتالي فاستهلاك الكهرباء لن يقل بنسبة كبيرة


اماالموقع الذي به معلومات المولد يحتوى على نفس المعلومات الذي ذكرتها انت اخي أحمد من حيث طريقة التعقيم و الفلترة


تابع 

http://www.ieeo.net/ar/MachineView/906/779/مولد_الماء_من_الجو.aspx

و لكن عيبه انه ينتج مقدار صغير من الماء 32 لتر في اليوم و يستهلك لتنقية الماء و تكثيفه 500 واط
اما استهلاك التكثيف للماء فقط هو 400 واط


لذلك وضعت موقع اخر ينتج حتى 5000 لتر ماء في اليوم و يستهلك تقريبا لتكثيف الماء 100000 واط

تابع الرابط

http://arabic.alibaba.com/product-free/111996145/industrial-air-water-generator-industrial-atmospheric-water-generator-industrial-air-water-machine-industrial-air-water-maker.html


و بالتوقيق أخي بأذن الله


----------

